# Altering a formal dress....yuck



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I'm altering a brand new evening dress from adult small to fitting a child - 10 year old. Taking about 3 inches out of each side of the bodice, and just took most of the curve out of the bust, and the boning out, working to the sides. 

This is for my cousins granddaughter. I'm trying to take some photos from before - and during.

Not my favorite sewing project, but when done it will look good on her -


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I feel your pain!

I have three sons. Yet, I have ended up altering an untold number of formals and making the dresses for the weddings of the two older ones.

My latest alterations were for a prom dress. It had a train - this is a stupid idea for proms! It was two layers of satin type fabric with a layer of chiffon over it. It was draped like a Grecian gown. I cut off the train and shortened the dress by about 4". It looked good in the end but it was a real pain to do.

At the same time I did alterations for two of her sister's dance costumes and altered a dress to wear to a wedding.

I say I don't do alterations but.... It is hard to tell "my" girls no. And, they are all very busty girls which means OTR never fits correctly.

You are a GOOD cousin, Angie.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep - for family (blood and chosen and their immediate friends) we do what we say we don't do.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

more power to ya!

Good luck!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, just took the bodice apart some at the side seam (only 1 tonight) and got the amount taken out of it and the lining. I had to detach the skirt for that much, and fortunately the sparkles are on a net ribbon, as a trim. so I disconnected the trim, disconnected the pieces and then did the new seam on dress and lining - cut the extra off (most nerve racking), and put the lining back together with the dress top. Then gathered the extra fabric on the skirt and put the bodice and skirt back together, but with a stitch that could stay or go depending on how it looks on. It's a lightly gathered skirt anyway.

I'm pleased that it's cooperating so far.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Well, just took the bodice apart some at the side seam (only 1 tonight) and got the amount taken out of it and the lining. I had to detach the skirt for that much, and fortunately the sparkles are on a net ribbon, as a trim. so I disconnected the trim, disconnected the pieces and then did the new seam on dress and lining - cut the extra off (most nerve racking), and put the lining back together with the dress top. Then gathered the extra fabric on the skirt and put the bodice and skirt back together, but with a stitch that could stay or go depending on how it looks on. It's a lightly gathered skirt anyway.
> 
> I'm pleased that it's cooperating so far.


You were on my mind yesterday and I wondered how it was going!


----------

